# Stupid land ownership question from a newb...



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm relatively new to the hunting scene. I'm the only outdoorsy person in my family, so I apologize for the stupid question, but I'm trying to teach myself all of this stuff. I'm going out to the Vernon/Faust area on Saturday to try and get me some bunnies and I've been using a website that shows me the land ownership. My plan is to start my day around a WMA over there. On my map it shows the WMA as state owned land by a group called SITLA. What is SITLA? Also there is federal land bordering the SITLA owned WMA that is owned by BLM. I assume I'm good to hunt on that land too?

Thanks. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. SITLA stands for State and Institutional Trust Lands Administration - see link: https://trustlands.utah.gov

I have only had one experience with SITLA property and it was huntable, so hopefully others will chime in to help you out on this specific property - or you could call SITLA and ask what the rules are for that piece of property.

Good luck!


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

CPAjeff said:


> Welcome to the forum. SITLA stands for State and Institutional Trust Lands Administration - see link: https://trustlands.utah.gov
> 
> I have only had one experience with SITLA property and it was huntable, so hopefully others will chime in to help you out on this specific property - or you could call SITLA and ask what the rules are for that piece of property.
> 
> Good luck!


Awesome, thanks! The map is on the Utah State website and it says that hunting is allowed where I'm looking. I should be good to go. Hopefully I can bag at least one bunny. I'll consider that a success.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Good luck to you, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

CAExpat said:


> Good luck to you, sounds like a lot of fun!


I'm hoping so!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Funny you should ask, the DWR and SITLA just reached an agreement to allow hunter access to SITLA controlled land: trustlands.utah.gov%2Frenewed-hunter-access-agreement-reached%2F&usg=AOvVaw3X96JRS9c3_VqTZ4TEhDBa

Bunnies beware!


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Kevin D said:


> Funny you should ask, the DWR and SITLA just reached an agreement to allow hunter access to SITLA controlled land: trustlands.utah.gov%2Frenewed-hunter-access-agreement-reached%2F&usg=AOvVaw3X96JRS9c3_VqTZ4TEhDBa
> 
> Bunnies beware!


Awesome!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

There are some posts bouncing around here when any respectable individual would be in bed. Go to sleep, you degenerates! 

Hope you bag some bunnies!


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Idratherbehunting said:


> There are some posts bouncing around here when any respectable individual would be in bed. Go to sleep, you degenerates!
> 
> Hope you bag some bunnies!


I'd sleep if I could. Insomnia is a beotch.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Is this blue area also SITLA land?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=185289&share_fid=19940&share_type=t

Is this land legal to shoot on?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

